# 'Like' us on Facebook Please



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys. Please use the link in my sig to 'like' us on Facebook. Every Like helps! Get me 10 new likes today and I'll post some new pics 

TIA!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes I did like that few months ago when you introduce to here. 

One thing problem I am see is lot business pages there from here don't update enough. maybe once a month. Not enough of photos or video. Poor Advertised. 


For you I would say BEST top for info/photo. I enjoy watch you post and pictures.Thumbs Up


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks to the 5 or 6 that 'liked' us yesterday!!! Anymore today?


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Sure, I'll "like" you. You appear to be far enough away to not be to much competition for me! lol

Return the favor if you get a moment.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fargo...l#!/pages/American-Mowing-Inc/155718694471455

.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

IMAGE;1199477 said:


> Thanks to the 5 or 6 that 'liked' us yesterday!!! Anymore today?


just 'liked' ya today hoss Thumbs Up


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

The Lone Plower;1199487 said:


> Sure, I'll "like" you. You appear to be far enough away to not be to much competition for me! lol
> 
> Return the favor if you get a moment.
> 
> ...


Sure will! Just did! Oh and I'm starting "Northern-IL-Snow.com" soon :laughing:



LawnProLandscapes;1199488 said:


> just 'liked' ya today hoss Thumbs Up


Sweet Thanks!


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

IMAGE;1199492 said:


> Sure will! Just did! Oh and I'm starting "Northern-IL-Snow.com" soon :laughing:


Thanks! And, just my luck you would! 

.


----------

